# Express Drive Vehicles-Can You Use For Uber?



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

I have been driving a LYFT Express Drive Vehicle for about six months. Am I allowed to use that vehicle to also drive for Uber? I tried to upload Lyft's insurance doc to Uber and they told me it doesn't have sufficient info. 

Anyone out there using a LYFT Express Drive vehicle for BOTH LYFT and Uber?


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

I'd be curious to see what people say. I would think not since registration isn't in your name. Not to mention insurance.


----------



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

Well, the registration passed muster with Uber. Indeed, it's the insurance that seems to be the hang up.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Registration does not have to b in your name, but your name have to b on insurance.
Try getting insurance from third party for car you leasing from lyft n c . Good luck


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

You're paying for the car, you can do whatever you want with it, as long as you make your payments.

*Final Answer *










LuLubella said:


> I have been driving a LYFT Express Drive Vehicle for about six months. Am I allowed to use that vehicle to also drive for Uber? I tried to upload Lyft's insurance doc to Uber and they told me it doesn't have sufficient info.
> 
> Anyone out there using a LYFT Express Drive vehicle for BOTH LYFT and Uber?


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

I believe when I read the Expressive Drive agreement it states you are not allowed to use additional insurance on the vehicle and would violate the contract. Therefore you are subject to their terms of coverage and deductible. 


Probably an effort to prevent independent contractors from driving for competitors.



This is why I also obtained an "insurance quotes" from a 3rd party provider - just in case a dispute arises about coverage.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Don't they nail you on the personal miles?


----------



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> Don't they nail you on the personal miles?


LYFT's program changed. No more mileage charges.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

My friend does it and had to screenshot the waybill that has his name on it and print that out to send into Uber. its basically the same insurance doc but will have your name on it which uber will accept. 

But where i see a problem happening is if you get into an accident on an uber ride. Would you only inform uber insurance or Lyft? If Lyft then im sure they are not gonna cover you since you were working and personal insurance has lower coverage limits. And if Uber, will they ask or contact Lyft insurance and get you in trouble that way also? 

And it has to state in the TOS somewhere about using the car for commercial purposes. I find it hard to believe they don't mention that anywhere. Ill have to get the TOS and look


----------

